# Finally, our Zeppelin project on tape !



## Thames (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey fellas,

Please take a few minutes to check our new clip...

www.led-zepped.com

or
[video=youtube;zKcOS6d8gnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKcOS6d8gnU[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Really good stuff Thames, sounds good to me.

The "look" is certainly there, nice collection of guitars.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was awesome....singer has a really good voice and your guitar playing was spot on.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

That looks like great fun. Nice job all around


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Thames, great stuff. Visually, and sonically, a great top-notch tribute. Sounds great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic !! ...Let us know if you are playing any gigs in southern Ontario, as I'd like to see your band live.

Congrats on a great tribute.

Cheers

Dave


----------

